# Draghi accetta con riserva: "Rilanciare il paese"



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Mario Draghi* ha *accettato l'incarico* di Presidente del Consiglio, dopo le consultazioni con il Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.

Nel suo primo discorso da *Presidente del Consiglio incaricato*, tra le tante cose, ha detto: "_*Vincere la pandemia e rilanciare il paese. Sono sicuro che nell'incontro con i partiti emerga unità*_".


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mario Draghi* ha *accettato l'incarico* di Presidente del Consiglio, dopo le consultazioni con il Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Nel suo primo discorso da *Presidente del Consiglio incaricato*, tra le tante cose, ha detto: "_*Vincere la pandemia e rilanciare il paese. Sono sicuro che nell'incontro con i partiti emerga unità*_".



Sicuramente...


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sicuramente...



Secondo me non arriva nemmeno a sciogliere la riserva, dopo aver parlato con i capigruppo vedrà che non ci sarà una larga maggioranza e quindi, siccome è persona seria, nemmeno si fa venire il mal di testa a stare dietro ai parlamentari.


----------



## mark (3 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me non arriva nemmeno a sciogliere la riserva, dopo aver parlato con i capigruppo vedrà che non ci sarà una larga maggioranza e quindi, siccome è persona seria, nemmeno si fa venire il mal di testa a stare dietro ai parlamentari.



Purtroppo non siamo pronti per una persona come Draghi


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non siamo pronti per una persona come Draghi



Purtroppo è vero...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo me non arriva nemmeno a sciogliere la riserva, dopo aver parlato con i capigruppo vedrà che non ci sarà una larga maggioranza e quindi, siccome è persona seria, nemmeno si fa venire il mal di testa a stare dietro ai parlamentari.



Ma figurati.

C'è già l'accordo tra Renzi e il centrodestra (anche se ai tempi Salvini aveva la rassicurazione di Zingaretti che rompendo con Conte si sarebbe andati al voto) per sostenere Draghi.
Draghi non si muove senza Garanzie. Gli avranno detto che saltando Conte e arrivando lui il sostegno ci sarebbe stato.

Faranno un pò di cinema, un pò di distinguo, ma alla fine non c'è alternativa a Draghi.

Certo tutto vorrebbero che fossero gli altri a sostenerlo, ma non potendolo fare tutti, qualcuno si rassegnerà.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mario Draghi* ha *accettato l'incarico* di Presidente del Consiglio, dopo le consultazioni con il Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Nel suo primo discorso da *Presidente del Consiglio incaricato*, tra le tante cose, ha detto: "_*Vincere la pandemia e rilanciare il paese. Sono sicuro che nell'incontro con i partiti emerga unità*_".



Temo sarà un bagno di sangue, ma onestamente come conoscenza e peso politico non so se possa esserci una figura più idonea di lui. Ma ripeto, sarà un bagno di sangue, stavolta ci portano via quel poco che ci rimane


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

Mattarella con questo nome ha fatto capire che l'unico governo tecnico sia con Draghi.
non ci sarà un nome alternativo,per cui o avrà la maggioranza assoluta per governare oppure si va alle elezioni con il governo uscente in carica per gli affari correnti per qualche mese



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> C'è già l'accordo tra Renzi e il centrodestra (anche se ai tempi Salvini aveva la rassicurazione di Zingaretti che rompendo con Conte si sarebbe andati al voto) per sostenere Draghi.
> Draghi non si muove senza Garanzie. Gli avranno detto che saltando Conte e arrivando lui il sostegno ci sarebbe stato.
> ...



deve essere una cosa a tempo,non possono appoggiarlo per due anni interi fino al 2023
sarebbe la fine di tutti i partiti in maggioranza
devono stilare un programma di cose da fare inderogabili e poi si vota

peraltro il Corriere ha buttato l'indiscrezione,anche se smentita dal portavoce di Conte,di renzi che avrebbe governato con il centro-destra in caso di fallimento dei negoziati


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2021)

sto draghi lo vedevo meglio quando faceva l'attore però


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Morelli (Lega) intervistato a Ore 14 apre a Draghi: "Con Draghi faremo i conti. Vogliamo capire i punti dove Draghi voglia aprire la sua iniziativa".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Morelli (Lega) intervistato a Ore 14 apre a Draghi: "Con Draghi faremo i conti. Vogliamo capire i punti dove Draghi voglia aprire la sua iniziativa".*


La legge del contrappasso. Prima M5S-PD ed ora Lega-PD.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Febbraio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non siamo pronti per una persona come Draghi



Forse non siamo pronti ma spero riesca a governare 
È il meglio che possiamo avere al momento e non parliamo di uno qualsiasi


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La legge del contrappasso. Prima M5S-PD ed ora Lega-PD.



Con la Meloni in disparte a fregarsi le mani


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mario Draghi* ha *accettato l'incarico* di Presidente del Consiglio, dopo le consultazioni con il Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Nel suo primo discorso da *Presidente del Consiglio incaricato*, tra le tante cose, ha detto: "_*Vincere la pandemia e rilanciare il paese. Sono sicuro che nell'incontro con i partiti emerga unità*_".



Credo che i partiti si presentaranno tutti per ascoltare il programma del Premier incaricato, salvo FDI che credo sia per il no a priori...

Il punto è capire come conta di presentarsi Draghi, se pensa di fare il Conte ter con lui al posto di conte e un reimpasto in seno all'attuale maggioranza senza coinvolgere un minimo l'opposizione allora parte già male e a quel punto meglio votare..

Un governo di larghe intese deve ascoltare TUTTI


----------



## mark (3 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo che i partiti si presentaranno tutti per ascoltare il programma del Premier incaricato, salvo FDI che credo sia per il no a priori...
> 
> Il punto è capire come conta di presentarsi Draghi, se pensa di fare il Conte ter con lui al posto di conte e un reimpasto in seno all'attuale maggioranza senza coinvolgere un minimo l'opposizione allora parte già male e a quel punto meglio votare..
> 
> Un governo di larghe intese deve ascoltare TUTTI



Mi sta bene che Draghi ascolti tutti, ma a patto che tutti ascoltino lui. Tutti i nostri politici messi insieme non arrivano neanche al 10% del curriculum e delle conoscenze di Draghi, almeno questa volte che dimostrassero un po' di umiltà per il bene del paese.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Romeo (Lega), a Ore 14, dice di valutare cosa fare dopo aver ascoltato i programmi di Draghi. Dunque, la Lega non dice subito no a Draghi come fatto da FDI e M5S.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Ora la giornalista Monica Setta, amica di Salvini, a Ore 14 elogia Draghi: "È totalmente diverso da Monti che era per l'austerity, Draghi è un'altra cosa".*


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

Draghi secondo me la prima cosa che farà, in questo momento di crisi, è l'abolizione del reddito di cittadinanza, che ha tantissime falle e reindirizzare i fondi del RdC ad altro. Nel 2020, in estate, disse chiaramente in un meeting a Rimini che i sussidi erano inutili alla lunga, solo uno strumento di ripresa ma non una prassi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Prodi: "Siamo passati dalla disgrazia alla svolta. Draghi farà bene".*


----------



## markjordan (3 Febbraio 2021)

se grillo dice no io dico si
la capua pero'....


----------



## Pungiglione (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mario Draghi* ha *accettato l'incarico* di Presidente del Consiglio, dopo le consultazioni con il Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella.
> 
> Nel suo primo discorso da *Presidente del Consiglio incaricato*, tra le tante cose, ha detto: "_*Vincere la pandemia e rilanciare il paese. Sono sicuro che nell'incontro con i partiti emerga unità*_".



Il CR7 dei banchieri


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Il CR7 dei banchieri



Sicuramente ne capisce più lui di tutti i parlamentari italiani. E' l'ultima spiaggia, se fallisce anche lui a rilanciare nel breve questa situazione economica disastrata derivata dalla pandemia allora non ci sarà più futuro. Ovviamente come scritto in questo topic, i parlamentari devono essere umili ed ascoltarlo e non solo lui ascoltare loro. Poi se iniziano i vari giochetti del "Lui ha votato si allora io voto no a questo decreto" allora facciamo prima ad andare a votare anche domani, visto che non si riuscirà a fare nulla anche con un Governo con pieni poteri rispetto ad uno monco di transizione per periodo elettorale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Draghi secondo me la prima cosa che farà, in questo momento di crisi, è l'abolizione del reddito di cittadinanza, che ha tantissime falle e reindirizzare i fondi del RdC ad altro. Nel 2020, in estate, disse chiaramente in un meeting a Rimini che i sussidi erano inutili alla lunga, solo uno strumento di ripresa ma non una prassi.



Magari togliesse quell'abominio di reddito dei fannulloni mantenuti


----------



## kYMERA (3 Febbraio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non siamo pronti per una persona come Draghi



Draghi è un curatore fallimentare.
L'emblema dell'establishment europeo. Direi che non possiamo dormire tranquilli.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Draghi è un curatore fallimentare.
> L'emblema dell'establishment europeo. Direi che non possiamo dormire tranquilli.



E noi siamo purtroppo un paese tecnicamente fallito che vive grazie al fatto che siamo dentro alla EU e siamo uno dei paesi fondatori, se avessimo l'importanza strategica della Grecia ci avrebbero già abbandonato.


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque occhio, che se draghi per caso fa bene, poi a rimanere fregati saranno quelli all’opposizione


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque occhio, che se draghi per caso fa bene, poi a rimanere fregati saranno quelli all’opposizione



Il M5S? Mi pare che si sia già fregato da solo.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Rai 2: Draghi atteso a Palazzo Chigi per incontro con il presidente uscente Giuseppe Conte.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Conte: "Non accetterò alcun ministero dal governo Draghi".*


----------



## sacchino (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non accetterò alcun ministero dal governo Draghi".*



Che pauraaaa.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "A Draghi diremo tagli tasse, vaccinazione e giustizia".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prodi: "Siamo passati dalla disgrazia alla svolta. Draghi farà bene".*




Se lo dice Prodi mi sento sicuro


----------



## Victorss (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "A Draghi diremo tagli tasse, vaccinazione e giustizia".*



Questo è il peggiore di tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Ferruccio De Bortoli dalla Bortone su Rai 1: "Dalle parole di Salvini si legge una cauta apertura a Draghi. Il nord, gestito dalla Lega, non vuole restarne fuori in quanto è preoccupato per la campagna vaccinale. Ricordiamo che fu Giorgetti ad ipotizzare un governo Draghi in tempi non sospetti. Non penso che Draghi sia tanto d'accordo sulla Flat Tax, ma può esserlo per una riduzione sulle tasse del lavoro".*


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se lo dice Prodi mi sento sicuro



.


----------



## varvez (3 Febbraio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non siamo pronti per una persona come Draghi



Troppo tenero. Ma non temete, la mannaia la saprà usare anche lui.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non accetterò alcun ministero dal governo Draghi".*



Ohhh che peccato 
Vabbè dai torna a fare il professorone


----------



## mark (3 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Troppo tenero. Ma non temete, la mannaia la saprà usare anche lui.



Lo spero, ma spero che usi la mannaia su quella feccia politica che purtroppo ci ritroviamo. Tabula rasa bisognerebbe fare, non se ne salva nessuno.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

La Lega dirà sì raga, mettetevelo in testa. Ricordiamo che tutto l'arco di tempo dal Conte-bis fino ad adesso è stato deciso da un accordo tra Renzi e Salvini, amici in comune di Verdini. Se Salvini dice no a Draghi, fa un dispetto al suocero soprattutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non accetterò alcun ministero dal governo Draghi".*



"E' il momento di remare tutti nella stessa direzione, finchè il navigatore sono io"


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2021)

Draghi è pronto a bruciare l'Italia come in GOT.


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non accetterò alcun ministero dal governo Draghi".*



Meno male!


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Lega dirà sì raga, mettetevelo in testa. Ricordiamo che tutto l'arco di tempo dal Conte-bis fino ad adesso è stato deciso da un accordo tra Renzi e Salvini, amici in comune di Verdini. Se Salvini dice no a Draghi, fa un dispetto al suocero soprattutto.



Se la Meloni si tiene sbarcata,alle prossime politiche fa il botto


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La legge del contrappasso. Prima M5S-PD ed ora Lega-PD.



La ruota gira, al governo Lega-Pd non ci avevo mai pensato però.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Se la Meloni si tiene sbarcata,alle prossime politiche fa il botto


Dipende da come Salvini spaccierà la cosa. Se avrà voce sulla politica sull'immigrazione che è il suo punto forte può pure tenere, però in ogni caso perderà qualche percentuale di elettori sovranisti. La Meloni farà il botto al sud.


----------



## varvez (3 Febbraio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Lo spero, ma spero che usi la mannaia su quella feccia politica che purtroppo ci ritroviamo. Tabula rasa bisognerebbe fare, non se ne salva nessuno.



Personalmente mi preoccuperei più del mio portafogli, ma de gustibus


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Grillo fa sapere di sostenere solo governo Conte e dà la direttiva di non mollare su di lui.

PD chiede incontro a 5S e LEu per continuare alleanza anche con Draghi.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Mattarella con questo nome ha fatto capire che l'unico governo tecnico sia con Draghi.
> non ci sarà un nome alternativo,per cui o avrà la maggioranza assoluta per governare oppure si va alle elezioni con il governo uscente in carica per gli affari correnti per qualche mese
> 
> 
> ...



Renzi lo sanno tutti che vuole convergere con Forza Italia per formare un Centro Moderato così poi da li si allea con tutti.
Governare assieme a Forza Italia è un passaggio necessario per accreditarsi con un elettorato che tutt'ora lo vede come un politico che ha la sinistra come riferimento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende da come Salvini spaccierà la cosa. Se avrà voce sulla politica sull'immigrazione che è il suo punto forte può pure tenere, però in ogni caso perderà qualche percentuale di elettori sovranisti. La Meloni farà il botto al sud.



Ormai dell'immigrazione non se ne sbatte più nessuno.

La frontiera su cui Lega e Draghi cercheranno convergenza è quella fiscale, oltre a quella dei cantieri e degli investimenti che creano lavoro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Non accetterò alcun ministero dal governo Draghi".*



Questo adesso fa come Mirabelli, da dio a nullità, ora va ad elemosinare incarichi e cerca di non sparire dai radar...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Se la Meloni si tiene sbarcata,alle prossime politiche fa il botto



Dipende.
Se il PIL 2022 fa +10% con i mega investimenti del Recovery, quindi Covid sparito, tantissimi nuovi posti di lavoro, l'economia che riprende e ancora i costi di questa cosa non presentati, non so se stare fuori da questa ripresa sia premiante verso la maggioranza degli italiani.


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo adesso fa come Mirabelli, da dio a nullità, ora va ad elemosinare incarichi e cerca di non sparire dai radar...



se il M5S resta in gran parte compatto con lui chiaramente sarà lui il leader alle prossime elezioni


----------



## mil77 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dipende da come Salvini spaccierà la cosa. Se avrà voce sulla politica sull'immigrazione che è il suo punto forte può pure tenere, però in ogni caso perderà qualche percentuale di elettori sovranisti. La Meloni farà il botto al sud.



Salvini, dirà si a Draghi, su alcuni punti. Facendo come con il governo con i 5s. Nei altri punti voterà contro, ma ci sarà chi voterà a favore per avere comunque maggioranza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Lega dirà sì raga, mettetevelo in testa. Ricordiamo che tutto l'arco di tempo dal Conte-bis fino ad adesso è stato deciso da un accordo tra Renzi e Salvini, amici in comune di Verdini. Se Salvini dice no a Draghi, fa un dispetto al suocero soprattutto.



Esatto e penso che in fondo sia un bene per il paese.
Accantonare le derive sovraniste (politica che uno potrebbe anche appoggiare, ma non adesso), puntare sul gigantesco recovery per rimodernare il paese. La chiave è quella che Draghi chiama "investimenti ad elevato ritorno", ossia mettere i soldi in attività che poi nel tempo creano a loro volta ricchezza (il contrario del reddito di cittadinanza). Aumentare la produttività. tantissimi cantieri, sconfiggere il Covid.

Non è questioni di bandiere, bisogna spingere questo carro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Febbraio 2021)

Draghi è l'ultima speranza per l'Italia. Ultima chiamata.


----------



## mil77 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Draghi secondo me la prima cosa che farà, in questo momento di crisi, è l'abolizione del reddito di cittadinanza, che ha tantissime falle e reindirizzare i fondi del RdC ad altro. Nel 2020, in estate, disse chiaramente in un meeting a Rimini che i sussidi erano inutili alla lunga, solo uno strumento di ripresa ma non una prassi.



Speriamo che lo faccia. Il RDC si è rilevato uno disastro...e come sempre in Italia percepito da tante persone che non ne hanno diritto.


----------



## varvez (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dipende.
> Se il PIL 2022 fa +10% con i mega investimenti del Recovery, quindi Covid sparito, tantissimi nuovi posti di lavoro, l'economia che riprende e ancora i costi di questa cosa non presentati, non so se stare fuori da questa ripresa sia premiante verso la maggioranza degli italiani.



Se il PIL 2022 fa +10% vuol dire che nel 2021 (entro febbraio) siamo usciti dall'euro.

Tendenzialmente mi sentirei di escluderlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che lo faccia. Il RDC si è rilevato uno disastro...e come sempre in Italia percepito da tante persone che non ne hanno diritto.



Se Draghi tira via questa sozzeria avrà la mia stima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Se il PIL 2022 fa +10% vuol dire che nel 2021 (entro febbraio) siamo usciti dall'euro.
> 
> Tendenzialmente mi sentirei di escluderlo.



Vabbè, siamo in vena di battute.
E' la permanenza nell'Europa e nell'Euro che permetterà il gigantesco finanziamento di opere nel periodo 2021-2023 equivalente ad un Piano Marshall x 100.

Poi il problema sarà il conto di questi investimenti (solo in parte a fondo perso).

Per questo è decisivo che ad amministrarli sia un Draghi, che sa spenderli in aree che faranno da volano, invece che Conte-M5S.


----------



## mark (3 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Se il PIL 2022 fa +10% vuol dire che nel 2021 (entro febbraio) siamo usciti dall'euro.
> 
> Tendenzialmente mi sentirei di escluderlo.



Se usciamo dall'euro il PIL non fa +10%, ma -50%.. Sarebbe assurdo anche solo pensare ad una cosa del genere.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Prodi: "Siamo passati dalla disgrazia alla svolta. Draghi farà bene".*



Ecco, ora sì possiamo cominciare a scrivere una prece sulla tomba. L'ultima persona che avrei voluto sentire.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque, la sceneggiatura è già stata scritta e sono tutti e dico TUTTI d'accordo. Ora si devono solo scegliere gli attori che faranno la comparsa.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Volete vedere che ora che Salvini appoggerà Draghi verrà assolto?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Grillo fa sapere di sostenere solo governo Conte e dà la direttiva di non mollare su di lui.
> 
> PD chiede incontro a 5S e LEu per continuare alleanza anche con Draghi.*



Ahaha Beppe rassegnati e pensa a tuo figlio.


----------



## varvez (3 Febbraio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Se usciamo dall'euro il PIL non fa +10%, ma -50%.. Sarebbe assurdo anche solo pensare ad una cosa del genere.



E le cavallette?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Mentana: "C'è la volontà di inserire Giuseppe Conte nel governo Draghi e mantenere l'asse M5S-PD-LeU".*


----------



## mark (3 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> E le cavallette?



Ti direi staremo a vedere, ma spero che quello che tu dica non si realizzi altrimenti l'unica soluzione è andare via dall'Italia.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "C'è la volontà di inserire Giuseppe Conte nel governo Draghi e mantenere l'asse M5S-PD-LeU".*



Se Draghi inserisce Conte nel governo tutto il CDX+IV+il gruppo misto di CDX vota NO direttamente. Qualsiasi governo tecnico o no con il programma della maggioranza uscente non sarà mai appoggiato dal Cdx e dal gruppo misto che non ha votato o si è astenuto nel votare la fiducia a Conte 2 settimane fa.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*TG La7: Ipotesi M5S di mettere al voto su Rousseau la decisione di sostenere Draghi o meno. Viste anche le parole di Crimi "Rousseau ipotesi da non trascurare".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "C'è la volontà di inserire Giuseppe Conte nel governo Draghi e mantenere l'asse M5S-PD-LeU".*



Basta che il Joker faccia un cenno e taac, come sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG La7: Ipotesi M5S di mettere al voto su Rousseau la decisione di sostenere Draghi o meno. Viste anche le parole di Crimi "Rousseau ipotesi da non trascurare".*


Ahahahahahah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG La7: Ipotesi M5S di mettere al voto su Rousseau la decisione di sostenere Draghi o meno. Viste anche le parole di Crimi "Rousseau ipotesi da non sottovalutare".*



Una barzelletta come questi non si è vista in tutta la storia dell'umanità, davvero...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG La7: Ipotesi M5S di mettere al voto su Rousseau la decisione di sostenere Draghi o meno. Viste anche le parole di Crimi "Rousseau ipotesi da non trascurare".*




Accadesse davvero Varco Tramaglio impazzisce. Come minimo gli scende qualche malanno fulminante.


----------



## Cenzo (3 Febbraio 2021)

Dal mio punto di vista se Draghi abolisse il RdC il giorno dopo il M5S andrebbe al 30%
Comunque è evidente che chi stappa la bottiglia per l’arrivo di Draghi non sappia chi è davvero Draghi, banchiere ex capo della BCE responsabile del massacro del popolo greco.


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, ora sì possiamo cominciare a scrivere una prece sulla tomba. L'ultima persona che avrei voluto sentire.



ovvio siano allineati,del resto sono entrambi fautori delle privatizzazioni italiane tre decenni orsono



fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG La7: Ipotesi M5S di mettere al voto su Rousseau la decisione di sostenere Draghi o meno. Viste anche le parole di Crimi "Rousseau ipotesi da non trascurare".*



come scritto ieri sera,non sarebbe possibile non passare dalla piattaforma per una decisione così


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo Palamara anche Draghi è stato inquadrato da Cossiga.
È dal 2011 che Berlusconi chiede il governo Draghi, è il suo ragazzo e non bisogna permettergli niente perché almeno Berlusconi ha qualità sue mentre Draghi a parte essere raccomando da lui è il nulla assoluto.
Oltre a ciò Draghi aveva auspicato la parità euro dollaro il che significa che i risparmi delle persone perdevano un quarto del loro valore.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Meloni ribadisce: "Nessuna possibilità di sostegno a governo Draghi da Fratelli d'Italia. Gli italiani hanno diritto di votare. Lavoriamo per tenere il centrodestra unito e portare gli italiani alle elezioni. Fatevene una ragione".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Agenzia DIRE: Proposta di Conte come Ministro degli Esteri o vice premier per ricompattare l'ex maggioranza giallorossa.*


----------



## mil77 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista se Draghi abolisse il RdC il giorno dopo il M5S andrebbe al 30%
> Comunque è evidente che chi stappa la bottiglia per l’arrivo di Draghi non sappia chi è davvero Draghi, banchiere ex capo della BCE responsabile del massacro del popolo greco.



L'importante è che abolisca questo abominio poi quando un giorno si andrà a votare si vedrà (anche se il MS5 esisterà ancora).

Per il resto io da italiano preferisco tutta la vita mettere 200 miliardi per il tentativo di rilancio dell'Italia nelle mani di Draghi, piuttosto che di uno a scelta tra Conte, Zingaretti, Di Maio, Renzi, Berlusconi, Salvini, Meloni....


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Il primo governo dei grillini era il governo truffa, il secondo il governo delle capre incapaci, il terzo delle sceneggiate ovvero tutti a litigare ma allo stesso tempo tutti che supportano lo stesso premier.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini su La7!*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini a TG LA7: "La via per uscire dalla crisi per noi rimane andare a votare. Se si vota alle comunali, si può votare anche per le politiche. Con Draghi parleremo di proposte non di filosofia morale e di tecnici. Parleremo di temi concreti, tipo le pensioni come Quota 100...Per noi deve essere chiaro l'impegno che chi governa con noi non deve aumentare le tasse e no alla patrimoniale. Abbiamo governato con i 5 stelle ed è stato fiato sprecato. Se vado a parlare con una persona, significa che non dico no a prescindere. Il cdx ha posizioni drastiche su Draghi? No, sono fantasie giornalistiche".*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista se Draghi abolisse il RdC il giorno dopo il M5S andrebbe al 30%
> Comunque è evidente che chi stappa la bottiglia per l’arrivo di Draghi non sappia chi è davvero Draghi, banchiere ex capo della BCE responsabile del massacro del popolo greco.



Seee vabbé.

Che centra la BCE è il massacro del popolo Greco con un paese che ha nascosto i debiti fino ad arrivare al punto dove erano non piú controllabili e quindi tecnicamente in fallimento.

La BCE anzi ha tenuto insieme i cocci.

Al limite puoi prendertela con i cittadini europei e dei loro governanti che non hanno voluto farsi carico della totalità del debito Greco, ma solo di una parte.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini a TG LA7: "La via per uscire dalla crisi per noi rimane andare a votare. Se si vota alle comunali, si può votare anche per le politiche. Con Draghi parleremo di proposte non di filosofia morale e di tecnici. Parleremo di temi concreti, tipo le pensioni come Quota 100...Per noi deve essere chiaro l'impegno che chi governa con noi non deve aumentare le tasse e no alla patrimoniale. Abbiamo governato con i 5 stelle ed è stato fiato sprecato. Se vado a parlare con una persona, significa che non dico no a prescindere. Il cdx ha posizioni drastiche su Draghi? No, sono fantasie giornalistiche".*


Quindi, confermata l'apertura della Lega a Draghi ormai è ufficiale. Alla fin fine rimarrà solo FDI a non appoggiarli visto che pure i grillini sono verso il dietrofront.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi, confermata l'apertura della Lega a Draghi ormai è ufficiale. Alla fin fine rimarrà solo FDI a non appoggiarli visto che pure i grillini sono verso il dietrofront.



Se Conte sarà ministro la lega non accetta.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Conte sarà ministro la lega non accetta.


Ci metteranno un altro grillino al posto suo, che magari non ha occupato i ministeri nei precedenti governi. Magari Babà Crimi. L'importante per loro è tenere l'asse con PD e LeU, Conte servirà per la campagna elettorale.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, ora sì possiamo cominciare a scrivere una prece sulla tomba. L'ultima persona che avrei voluto sentire.




Nessun stupore. Entrambi erano al governo dopo il '96. Ed hanno fatto carriera sulla pelle degli italiani. Ricordo la meravigliosa eurotassa...

Oppure come non ricordare la stupenda privatizzazione della Telecom portata avanti da Draghi. Talmente meravigliosa che non si sono resi conto che privatizzare anche la rete infrastrutturale era una enorme minchiata. Pecca messa in rilievo da molti esperti di Telecomunicazioni. Invece si privatizzò tutto con il risultato che la Telecom non aveva risorse sufficienti per gestire tutta la rete e per rientrare dei costi chiedeva alle altre compagnie private, che allora stavano nascendo, costi esorbitanti per accedere alla rete. Da qui è derivato il ritardo nello sviluppo delle telecomunicazioni ed inoltre è esploso il debito della Telecom. Infatti con Eni ed Enel hanno evitato di commettere la stessa follia. 

Ma non è tutto: la compagine azionaria era quantomeno bizzarra, con il cosiddetto "nocciolo duro" degli azionisti con potere di veto. Chi c'era tra questi azionisti? Ovviamente i maiali Ovini. Che con una percentuale ridicola avevano potere assoluto nel controllo di una delle aziende più importanti e strategiche del paese che gestiva un settore delicato.

Da presidente della Bce non ha fatto male anzi. E' stato coraggioso nell'opporsi alle follie della Bundesbank ed a tirare dritto. Ma non ha fatto nulla di straordinario o di geniale. Ha fatto quello che qualunque studente mediocre di economia monetaria avrebbe fatto. Però capisco che chiunque usi il buon senso rispetto ai crucchi, che di buon senso nella loro putrida storia ne hanno avuto poco, passi per un genio dell'economia. Francamente i geni son altri e tra i banchieri centrali uno come Greenspan ad uno come Draghi gli dà 100 piste.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Febbraio 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Se il PIL 2022 fa +10% vuol dire che nel 2021 (entro febbraio) siamo usciti dall'euro.
> 
> Tendenzialmente mi sentirei di escluderlo.




Fare numeri di PIL alti sarà normale post pandemia per almeno un anno, senza alcuna riforma o altro, semplicemente perché si è perso tantissimo prima.

Si faranno passare numeri fisiologici come grandi traguardi. E' come uno che il giorno prima ha perso 100 euro, ma il giorno dopo ne trova 10. Ha guadagnato 10 euro rispetto al giorno prima e via di statistiche tutte positive e superfighe senza analizzare tutto il resto.

O come quando in borsa passa il messaggio che se perdi il 50% il giorno 1 e guadagni il 50% il giorno 2 sei pari come prima, peccato che non è così.


----------



## Cenzo (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini a TG LA7: "La via per uscire dalla crisi per noi rimane andare a votare. Se si vota alle comunali, si può votare anche per le politiche. Con Draghi parleremo di proposte non di filosofia morale e di tecnici. Parleremo di temi concreti, tipo le pensioni come Quota 100...Per noi deve essere chiaro l'impegno che chi governa con noi non deve aumentare le tasse e no alla patrimoniale. Abbiamo governato con i 5 stelle ed è stato fiato sprecato. Se vado a parlare con una persona, significa che non dico no a prescindere. Il cdx ha posizioni drastiche su Draghi? No, sono fantasie giornalistiche".*



È evidente che il compattissimo Cdx è abbastanza diviso su Draghi: FI è per un sicuro si, la LEGA per un vedremo e FDI per un sicuro no.
Al momento quindi l’unico governo possibile è PD-Lega-IV-FI
Uno spettacolo.


----------



## Cenzo (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Seee vabbé.
> 
> Che centra la BCE è il massacro del popolo Greco con un paese che ha nascosto i debiti fino ad arrivare al punto dove erano non piú controllabili e quindi tecnicamente in fallimento.
> 
> ...



Tutto il possibile per salvare l’euro.
Il pensiero di Draghi è questo, non permetterà mai che l’Italia sommersa di debito possa mettere a rischio l’euro soprattutto sapendo benissimo che gli italiani hanno una enorme ricchezza privata.
Fatti due conti ed occhio ad un possibile prelievo forzoso.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2021)

L'altra volta che abbiamo preso uno che veniva dalle istituzioni dell'UE e aveva lavorato in Goldman Sachs non era andata proprio benissimo; ma stavolta che abbiamo preso uno che ha lavorato in Goldman Sachs e viene dalle istituzioni dell'UE sarà uno spettacolo. Ci sarà latte e miele per tutti, posti di lavoro come se piovesse e il vairus sparirà come per incanto.
Daje Mario, salva l'establishment italiano anche stavolta!


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Comunque Meloni rimane la più coerente. Chiedeva le elezioni dopo il referendum di Renzi quando era al 2%, lo chiedeva dopo il voto del 2018 quando era al 4%, lo chiedeva l'estate 2019 quando era al 8% e lo chiede adesso che è al 16%. Poi si può discutere se faccia bene o male.. mi spiace solo che sia troppo europeista e liberale, mi piacerebbe vedere borghi e bagnai con lei.


----------



## sacchino (3 Febbraio 2021)

Alla fine Draghi verrà sostenuto dalla precedente maggioranza M5s+Leu+PD+IV+alcuni di FI.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Ormai dell'immigrazione non se ne sbatte più nessuno.*
> 
> La frontiera su cui Lega e Draghi cercheranno convergenza è quella fiscale, oltre a quella dei cantieri e degli investimenti che creano lavoro.



credici...

se uno lo fa davvero, invece di blaterare e basta, governa 50 anni di fila.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Tutto il possibile per salvare l’euro.
> Il pensiero di Draghi è questo, non permetterà mai che l’Italia sommersa di debito possa mettere a rischio l’euro soprattutto sapendo benissimo che gli italiani hanno una enorme ricchezza privata.
> Fatti due conti ed occhio ad un possibile prelievo forzoso.



Se uno ha debiti li deve pagare.

Ci sono diversi modi, ma alla fine hanno un solo nome: tasse.

1) tasse sul reddito (Irpef)
2) tasse sui consumi (esempio IVA)
3) tasse sulla ricchezza (ereditá/patrimoniale).

Non so se tra le 3 quella sulla ricchezza é peggio delle altre due.

Ma il concetto é semplice. I debiti alla fine, prima o poi, li devi pagare. Piú tardi li paghi, piú interessi sul debito paghi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Alla fine Draghi verrà sostenuto dalla precedente maggioranza M5s+Leu+PD+IV+alcuni di FI.


Il M5S andrà diviso al massimo, non penso basterà. Serve per forza un altro partito.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

Secondo me finisce così:

IV+FI+LEGA+PD+LEU+Gruppo misto voteranno si

Mezzo M5S voterà si
Mezzo M5S voterà no
FDI si asterrà


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se uno ha debiti li deve pagare.
> 
> Ci sono diversi modi, ma alla fine hanno un solo nome: tasse.
> 
> ...



Dipende se non tassano i redditi superiori ad un tot sulla pratrimoniale.

Se aumenti l'IVA è la peggio perché aumenti il costo della vita a TUTTI. Dal pensionato che prende 400 euro al mese, al riccone, ma chi piangerà di più è il ceto medio basso perché solo aumentare il costo della vita di pochi euro fai arrivare alla soglia di povertà o la fai superare ad una famiglia. Mentre chi appartiene al ceto medio-alto ne risente meno.


----------



## sunburn (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se uno ha debiti li deve pagare.
> 
> Ci sono diversi modi, ma alla fine hanno un solo nome: tasse.
> 
> ...


Il vero problema di cui nessuno parla e, di conseguenza, immagino che nessuno voglia affrontare realmente e seriamente è uno: illegalità. Che si declina in criminalità organizzata, corruzione, evasione e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Finché non si interverrà su questo, possiamo discutere di tutto ma non cambierà mai nulla. Non potrai abbassare le tasse perché mancheranno sempre soldi, non puoi semplificare perché basta una virgola in meno e ti ritrovi Messina Denaro a gestire la ristrutturazione di qualunque cosa ecc ecc ecc.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E noi siamo purtroppo un paese tecnicamente fallito che vive grazie al fatto che siamo dentro alla EU e siamo uno dei paesi fondatori, se avessimo l'importanza strategica della Grecia ci avrebbero già abbandonato.



Eppure è cosi semplice, dovrebbe essere un opinione diffusa, non di nicchia.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "A Draghi diremo tagli tasse".*



Se ciao, questo come sempre non ci ha capito nulla, mi piacerebbe vederlo al governo per vedere che le tasse non le abbasserebbe affatto perchè impossibile.



Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Draghi è l'ultima speranza per l'Italia. Ultima chiamata.



Domanda, ma "ultima speranza" per cosa esattamente? 

Voglio dire, nell' immaginario della persona comune ( come me o te), cosa significa e quali speranze si nutrono per l' Italia?

Perchè non capire che l' Italia è senza speranza ( almeno non quella che ci immaginiamo, cioè benessere ultra diffuso molto più di adesso) è pericolosissimo.

Andrebbe insegnato a scuola, il giorno 1. La gente non deve illudersi, mai, perchè ne consegue delusione.

Siamo privatamente ricchissimi, e finchè non ci faremo toccare questa ricchezza, il nostro scopo deve essere solo e soltanto sopravvivere e cercare di mantenere lo status quo, nulla più, e sarebbe già tantissimo.


----------



## sacchino (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il M5S andrà diviso al massimo, non penso basterà. Serve per forza un altro partito.



Maie 10, Misto 22, Pd 35, Per le autonomie 8, IV 18 = 93 + metà M5s 46 + metà FI 26 = 165

Ci saranno defezioni di alcuni del misto ma i 5stalle saranno più della metà, l'alternativa è il voto e addio a 300.000 euro di stipendio da qui al 2023 solo per alzare la mano un po' di volte, tieni presente che il parlamento sarà di fatto commissariato e si andrà avanti a decreti del governo, manco più le commissioni faranno.


----------



## sacchino (3 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure è cosi semplice, dovrebbe essere un opinione diffusa, non di nicchia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salvini le tasse le taglia ma non potrai più scaricare niente, quindi non servirà a niente.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il vero problema di cui nessuno parla e, di conseguenza, immagino che nessuno voglia affrontare realmente e seriamente è uno: illegalità. Che si declina in criminalità organizzata, corruzione, evasione e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Finché non si interverrà su questo, possiamo discutere di tutto ma non cambierà mai nulla. Non potrai abbassare le tasse perché mancheranno sempre soldi, non puoi semplificare perché basta una virgola in meno e ti ritrovi Messina Denaro a gestire la ristrutturazione di qualunque cosa ecc ecc ecc.



Un buon dipinto della situazione attuale.

Amo quando qualcuno si rende conto che la situazione è complessa.

Abbassare le tasse, impossibile, come ben dici. E' una vaccata di prima categoria, una pura presa per il culo intellettuale chiunque lo sussurri.
In Italia c'è un' evasione IVA assurda, miliardi su miliardi, chi non è del mestiere o non ha contatti con certe realtà, nemmeno nei suoi incubi peggiori si immagina il giro di fatture false in Italia, saranno decine di milioni di euro *CADA DIA*

Serve solo una cosa, PENE SPAVENTOSE, non carezze. Forse qualcuno non se la sentirà di rischiare.

Anche se c'è da dire, che è pieno di venduti pure dentro le agenzie che dovrebbero controllare......

Semplificare, come ben dici, serve solo ad agevolare i bidoni, ci sguazzeranno ancora più di oggi se mai accadrà.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Salvini le tasse le taglia ma non potrai più scaricare niente, quindi non servirà a niente.



Appunto.

Nella sua enorme complessità, l' economia è semplicissima: allo stato servono XX miliardi per far girare la macchina?

Bene, quei miliardi verranno presi dalle nostre tasse.

Poi ci sono i boccaloni, quelli a cui dici: " ti tolgo il 5% di tasse", e via di festeggiamenti!

Poi ti aumenta la benzina di 10 centesimi, continui ad essere felice ma hai gli stessi soldi di prima.

Oppure per i meno scaltri, ti tagliano le tasse, ma senza che nemmeno te ne rendi conto, ti tagliano servizi o detrazioni o sconti.

Insomma, cambia nulla, morale della favola.

C'è un solo segreto per essere ricchi: esportare, esportare e esportare.

Ogni tanto salta fuori il mito dei consumi interni, ma son tutte baggianate, è soltanto utile per far girare soldi magari fermi sui conti correnti.
Ma la ricchezza vera l' hai solo se tu stato vendi più di quanto compri, è l' unica maniera.

Se per rendere grande un paese bastassero i consumi interni non esisterebbero le varie Argentina, Venezuela ecc ecc, basterebbe la favoletta dello "stampiamo monetah1!"!2"

La più grande pecca dell' Italia, è stata non modernizzarsi, non seguire il progresso.
Ci siamo adagiati negli anni 60 / 70 / 80 quando producevamo a livello industriale( e per i tempi eravamo all' avanguardia).

Poi ci siamo letteralmente arenati, non siamo stati al passo, eppure i soldi per farlo li avevamo, a volontà.

Adesso, non facciamo più nulla dall' alto valore aggiunto e le nostre produzioni industriali sono finite in altri paesi perchè ormai a noi non conveniva più.
Il problema è che non l' abbiamo sostituita con niente.
Fortuna qui in Lombardia sono rimaste eccellenze industriali, altrimenti saremmo davvero come la Grecia, o forse peggio.


----------



## mil77 (3 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il vero problema di cui nessuno parla e, di conseguenza, immagino che nessuno voglia affrontare realmente e seriamente è uno: illegalità. Che si declina in criminalità organizzata, corruzione, evasione e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Finché non si interverrà su questo, possiamo discutere di tutto ma non cambierà mai nulla. Non potrai abbassare le tasse perché mancheranno sempre soldi, non puoi semplificare perché basta una virgola in meno e ti ritrovi Messina Denaro a gestire la ristrutturazione di qualunque cosa ecc ecc ecc.



Perfetto.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini a Otto e Mezzo su La7.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "A Draghi chiederemo il no all'aumento di qualunque tassa. Governo a tempo? Bisogna spiegare agli italiani quando andranno a votare. Sarebbe poco serio dire subito no a Draghi. Meloni vota no? Mi interessa che ci sia un centrodestra compatto". 

Ma la Gruber gli fa notare che non è così.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*La Gruber provoca Salvini: "Mi pare che non possiate votare no a Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Voto? Vorrei che gli italiani abbiano un'orizzonte per decidere il parlamento che vogliono. È chiaro che si potrà votare prima dell'estate o dopo l'estate".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Draghi è cambiato, ora fa scudo agli Italiani".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Draghi è cambiato, ora fa scudo agli Italiani".*



Mi sembra chiaro che la lega appoggerà Draghi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiaro che la lega appoggerà Draghi.


La Gruber lo sta distruggendo, bisogna ammetterlo. Salvini sta sviando alle domande e a molte dà delle risposte imbarazzanti a cui neanche lui crede. È chiaro che a lui Draghi non piace, ma per varie questioni al di sopra di lui se lo deve digerire.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Draghi occasione per l'Italia".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Draghi occasione per l'Italia".*


Mammamia, imbarazzante stasera. Il capitone confusissimo proprio ed io sono tutto tranne che un tifoso della Gruber, anzi...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Gruber lo sta distruggendo, bisogna ammetterlo. *Salvini sta sviando alle domande e a molte dà delle risposte imbarazzanti *a cui neanche lui crede. È chiaro che a lui Draghi non piace, ma per varie questioni al di sopra di lui se lo deve digerire.



Solito, insomma.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solito, insomma.


Oggi di più del solito. Sta dando chiaramente l'impressione di dire cose che non pensa lui e lo si vede dalla faccia che non è convinto. Pure la Gruber ad un certo punto ha detto una cosa del tipo "_si è capito che non potete non votare Draghi_".


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Mario Draghi presidente della Repubblica. Se ancora deve fare il presidente del consiglio. Se preferisco lui o Berlusconi? Io tratterò di scuola, burocrazia e tasse domani con Draghi".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Draghi persona di spessore, non gli imporremo condizioni. Vedremo se sarà d'accordo con le nostre idee, come la pace fiscale. È fondamentale anche ritrovare le libertà costituzionali, come libertà di andare in palestra, teatri ecc".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Se mi vaccino? Andrò dal mio medico e farò quello che mi dice. Arcuri? Ha fallito su tutto. Se ci fosse un Bertolaso al suo posto sarei più tranquillo".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini: "Giorgetti a favore di Draghi? Lui lo conosce e perciò me lo consiglia. Ma se mi riporta la Fornero al governo, sarà impossibile qualsiasi ragionamento".*


----------



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini ha detto una cosa importante: deve durare poco e allora valuta

"Se Draghi mi dice “andiamo a votare tra due anni”, non si può
Non può essere la pandemia la scusa per non votare, per bloccare la democrazia"*


Corriere della Sera


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Salvini ha detto una cosa importante: deve durare poco e allora valuta
> 
> "Se Draghi mi dice “andiamo a votare tra due anni”, non si può
> Non può essere la pandemia la scusa per non votare, per bloccare la democrazia"*
> ...



Ma Draghi non gli dirá mai nulla al riguardo.
A decidere quando andare a votare sarà il nuovo presidente della Repubblica anche in virtú di cosa indica il parlamento.

Anche se per assurdo, Salvini strappasse la promessa a Draghi che si dimetterá una volta eletto il nuovo presidente della Repubblica (ed é tutto da vedere se potrebbe prometterglielo), sará dovere del nuovo Presidente della Repubnblica verificare se esista una maggioranza per far terminare regolarmente la legislatura ed in genere una maggioranza li c’é: quella che ha eletto il presidente stesso.

Questo é un governo che si sa quando nasce, ma non si puó sapere quanto durerá, Salvini si metta il cuore in pace.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi di più del solito. Sta dando chiaramente l'impressione di dire cose che non pensa lui e lo si vede dalla faccia che non è convinto. Pure la Gruber ad un certo punto ha detto una cosa del tipo "_si è capito che non potete non votare Draghi_".



D’Altronde quando uno assume su di se i gradi di leader di una coalizione deve difendere anche posizioni a cui personalmente non crede, ma a cui la truppa lo richiama. Cercherá di vendere al meglio questa posizione che é sicuramente piú di Giorgetti, di Zaia, di Berlusconi, di Toti che sua.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Se mi vaccino? Andrò dal mio medico e farò quello che mi dice. Arcuri? Ha fallito su tutto. Se ci fosse un Bertolaso al suo posto sarei più tranquillo".*



Questo ha opinioni anche sul colore della nutella, ma sulla vaccinazione o meno si rimette al suo medico della mutua.... 

Vabbé, non sará mai uno statista, si preoccupa piú di non scontentare nessuna fettina del suo elettorato che di guidare , di fare il leader.


----------



## Andris (4 Febbraio 2021)

ieri sera avevo riportato le parole di Fornero che dal nulla aveva nominato Delrio,sparito da tanto tempo dai radar,come emblea della serietà parlamentare

bene,oggi lo danno ministro (meno male che non dovrebbero esserci i politici) e stasera ospite dopo un bel po' da Vespa

la professoressa sapeva qualcosa...Salvini dice che non vorrebbe rivedere la Fornero al governo,potrebbe essere una battuta sul governo tecnico ma fino ad un certo punto

non è che sono stati già sondati tutti e due ?


----------



## vota DC (4 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera avevo riportato le parole di Fornero che dal nulla aveva nominato Delrio,sparito da tanto tempo dai radar,come emblea della serietà parlamentare
> 
> bene,oggi lo danno ministro (meno male che non dovrebbero esserci i politici) e stasera ospite dopo un bel po' da Vespa
> 
> ...



Delrio era capogruppo PD e ha svolto le trattative per il nuovo governo come capo del PD. Non di Italia Viva che aveva altri personaggi. Renzi tiene quinte colonne dentro il PD. Nemmeno Luca Lotti è stato espulso dal PD e non è entrato ufficialmente in Italia Viva!


----------



## smallball (4 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> D’Altronde quando uno assume su di se i gradi di leader di una coalizione deve difendere anche posizioni a cui personalmente non crede, ma a cui la truppa lo richiama. Cercherá di vendere al meglio questa posizione che é sicuramente piú di Giorgetti, di Zaia, di Berlusconi, di Toti che sua.



Aggiungi il suocero ora agli arresti domiciliari


----------



## CrisRs (4 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Magari togliesse quell'abominio di reddito dei fannulloni mantenuti



quanto è bello parlare col cul0 al sicuro...dare dei fannulloni mantenuti a chi lo percepisce perchè davvero in situazione grave...in situazioni diverse avreste leccato l'asfalto per averlo...


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2021)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> quanto è bello parlare col cul0 al sicuro...dare dei fannulloni mantenuti a chi lo percepisce perchè davvero in situazione grave...in situazioni diverse avreste leccato l'asfalto per averlo...



Non penso che il buon Ringhio abbia il culo al sicuro... il problema e che il 70% dei casi il reddito di cittadinanza va a chi evade il fisco, ai mafiosi e gente che non dichiara nulla ma ha sette case a nomi altrui.

PS: prima di scrivere che io ho il culo al sicuro, sono un disoccupato che non ha diritto al reddito di cittadinanza perché vivo con la pensione di mio padre in una casa di proprietà e che non riesce a trovare un lavoro in quanto "troppo vecchio" e scavalcato anche dalle graduatorie al collocamento da miriadi di persone.


----------



## hakaishin (4 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non penso che il buon Ringhio abbia il culo al sicuro... il problema e che il 70% dei casi il reddito di cittadinanza va a chi evade il fisco, ai mafiosi e gente che non dichiara nulla ma ha sette case a nomi altrui.
> 
> PS: prima di scrivere che io ho il culo al sicuro, sono un disoccupato che non ha diritto al reddito di cittadinanza perché vivo con la pensione di mio padre in una casa di proprietà e che non riesce a trovare un lavoro in quanto "troppo vecchio" e scavalcato anche dalle graduatorie al collocamento da miriadi di persone.



Il reddito di cittadinanza è una porcata bella e buona. Lo tocco con mano ogni giorno lavorando nella ricerca e selezione del personale.
La maggioranza di chi lo percepisce è un fannullone che non si vuole dare una mossa. Pochissimi sono stati ricollocati e molti manco ci pensano a ricollocarli e fare quel minimo che serve per rendersi almeno utili. Viene dato a gentaglia che non ne avrebbe diritto se solo controllassero meglio. Molti mi dicono: un lavoro? Si ma in nero perché io ho il reddito di cittadinanza e non voglio perderlo. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Al sud praticamente ce l’hanno tutti e così sono belli tranquilli e a casa. Poi sorvoliamo su tutta quella faccina dei navigator che è una cosa penosa..
Solo i disagiati del 5 stalle potevano pensare a buttare tutti questi soldi in assistenzialismo becero e senza risvolti positivi. Va tagliato il prima possibile


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Febbraio 2021)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> quanto è bello parlare col cul0 al sicuro...dare dei fannulloni mantenuti a chi lo percepisce perchè davvero in situazione grave...in situazioni diverse avreste leccato l'asfalto per averlo...



Sono senza lavoro da ottobre, dopo aver lavorato per soli 5 mesi nello scorso anno, la mia compagna disoccupata da marzo, zero ristori, zero cassa integrazione, zero di zero. Il culo al coperto ce l'ha qualcun'altro, non di certo io.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il reddito di cittadinanza è una porcata bella e buona. Lo tocco con mano ogni giorno lavorando nella ricerca e selezione del personale.
> La maggioranza di chi lo percepisce è un fannullone che non si vuole dare una mossa. Pochissimi sono stati ricollocati e molti manco ci pensano a ricollocarli e fare quel minimo che serve per rendersi almeno utili. Viene dato a gentaglia che non ne avrebbe diritto se solo controllassero meglio. Molti mi dicono: un lavoro? Si ma in nero perché io ho il reddito di cittadinanza e non voglio perderlo. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Al sud praticamente ce l’hanno tutti e così sono belli tranquilli e a casa. Poi sorvoliamo su tutta quella faccina dei navigator che è una cosa penosa..
> Solo i disagiati del 5 stalle potevano pensare a buttare tutti questi soldi in assistenzialismo becero e senza risvolti positivi. Va tagliato il prima possibile



Quoto anche le virgole e gli spazi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera avevo riportato le parole di Fornero che dal nulla aveva nominato Delrio,sparito da tanto tempo dai radar,come emblea della serietà parlamentare
> 
> bene,oggi lo danno ministro (meno male che non dovrebbero esserci i politici) e stasera ospite dopo un bel po' da Vespa
> 
> ...


Non penso in un ritorno della Fornero. L'obiettivo di Renzi è che al governo Draghi ci sia pure la Lega, quindi il suo burattino Mattarella, chiederà a Draghi di fare una squadra credibile agli occhi di tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


"_DDe bbbbest, dd bbbest, dd bbbest_"  .


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Febbraio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il reddito di cittadinanza è una porcata bella e buona. Lo tocco con mano ogni giorno lavorando nella ricerca e selezione del personale.
> La maggioranza di chi lo percepisce è un fannullone che non si vuole dare una mossa. Pochissimi sono stati ricollocati e molti manco ci pensano a ricollocarli e fare quel minimo che serve per rendersi almeno utili. Viene dato a gentaglia che non ne avrebbe diritto se solo controllassero meglio. Molti mi dicono: un lavoro? Si ma in nero perché io ho il reddito di cittadinanza e non voglio perderlo. Ma ci rendiamo conto? Al sud praticamente ce l’hanno tutti e così sono belli tranquilli e a casa. Poi sorvoliamo su tutta quella faccina dei navigator che è una cosa penosa..
> Solo i disagiati del 5 stalle potevano pensare a buttare tutti questi soldi in assistenzialismo becero e senza risvolti positivi. Va tagliato il prima possibile



Guarda, non faccio distinzioni tra nord e sud, perché pure qui in Veneto conosco gente senza un minimo di dignità che lo richiede piuttosto di cercare lavoro. L'errore secondo me é stato dar sta maledetta mancia a fondo perduto, invece di incentivare le assunzioni o sbloccare nuovi posti di lavoro. Questo sarebbe stato secondo me un buon utilizzo di quei soldi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Ah vi rispolvero questo topic di gennaio, da me fatto e preso da un articolo di Libero:
 Renzi e Salvini preparano il governo Draghi?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non faccio distinzioni tra nord e sud, perché pure qui in Veneto conosco gente senza un minimo di dignità che lo richiede piuttosto di cercare lavoro. L'errore secondo me é stato dar sta maledetta mancia a fondo perduto, invece di incentivare le assunzioni o sbloccare nuovi posti di lavoro. Questo sarebbe stato secondo me un buon utilizzo di quei soldi.



Sì ma in Veneto avete fior di produzioni, industrie, incassi. Ci sarà anche qualche fannullone ma il tessuto economico è robusto e invidiato. Il Sud invece è una barca che affonda e purtroppo a rimetterci sono anche quei pochi eroi che lottano per fare impresa onestamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2021)

Ogni volta leggo molte critiche al reddito di cittadinanza, per averlo bisogna essere veramente morti di fame e non avere veramente una sega o appunto truffatori.
Invidiate i morti di fame?

Di gente di melma che lo prende ne conosco anche io, ma bisogna pensare che se anche fosse solo una minoranza di persone, esiste qualcuno che ne ha bisogno sul serio. Può capitare a tutti un domani di finire nella melma e trovarsi in un cortocircuito psicologico devastante. Basta vedere l'arrivo di sta pandemia come ha cambiato tutto così all'improvviso.

Il problema sono i controlli che si fanno alla richiesta. Cassare sempre tutto per colpa dei truffatori non va bene.

Il reddito di cittadinanza credo sia una delle poche cose buone che si possa salvare in astratto nonostante tutte le critiche durissime che leggo ogni volta, parliamo di un assegno medio dai dati di 400€ con cui alla fine ci puoi comprare solo da mangiare e pagare le bollette. Tutto su carta elettronica e non in contanti. Tra l'altro 400€ per famiglie in genere, non al singolo. Poi ci saranno casi particolari strani.

Sapere che un domani se va malissimo almeno da mangiare te lo puoi comprare in tranquillità e non vai a finire a sotto un ponte è una misura di civiltà nel mondo moderno attuale dove c'è sovrabbondanza di produzione. Fossimo in un altro periodo storico sarei d'accordo con l'astio che leggo, ma nel contesto odierno con la quantità di roba buttata nel cesso è veramente qualcosa di infame. C'è una quantità di spreco assurda incredibile per ogni merce, non solo cibo, tra vestiti, rifiuti elettronici c'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta, eppure si preferisce buttare nel cesso la roba piuttosto che darla a qualche poveraccio.

Parliamoci chiaro il problema dell'Italia non è il reddito di cittadinanza, ma i "posti pubblici di cittadinanza", quelli si veramente gravi, perché oltre a drenare risorse incasinano pure la macchina pubblica eppure non vedo mai la stessa vemenza e la rabbia contro questi.

Con lo stipendio di un navigator ci paghi 5 redditi di cittadinanza, con uno stipendio da forestale ce ne paghi 3/4. Per non parlare di tutti quelli messi nei comuni e nelle aziende municipalizzate. Tutta sta marmaglia in finto smartworking che si è messa pure a scioperare due mesi fa!
Abolissero tutti sti "posti di cittadinanza" dove si finta di far qualcosa e dessero questi il reddito si risparmierebbero una marea di soldi e si snellirebbe anche la macchina pubblica buttando fuori una marea di gente infame.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Per capire chi è Dragonball basta vedere chi lo appoggia. Da Renzi al PD. E probabilmente anche l'oppofinzione. 

Era tutto deciso da tempo. Le consultazioni di Manuel Fantoni sono state solamente una mossa di facciata.


----------



## David Drills (4 Febbraio 2021)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> quanto è bello parlare col cul0 al sicuro...dare dei fannulloni mantenuti a chi lo percepisce perchè davvero in situazione grave...in situazioni diverse avreste leccato l'asfalto per averlo...



Se c'è qualcuno qui dentro che non ha il culo parato è Ringhio, che spesso non mi trova d'accordo per le sue esternazioni forti ma per cui nutro il massimo rispetto.


----------

